# 1028LXE vs newer 28” models



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

There is a 1028LXE for sale in my area

I am curious what the differences would be with the newer models.

Eg:
my dream machine is the 1428OHXE

how close would I be if I were to buy this and repower with a 420cc?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not very close, I'm afraid. There are several differences between a "regular" Power Max like the one you posted above, and a Power Max HD. 

This article is a bit older and does not cover the latest models, but you'll get the idea. An HD version, like the 1428OHXE, would have the larger tires and wheels, a taller bucket, and a beefier auger gearbox:









Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE Model 38805 Picture Review - MovingSnow.com


Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE Picture Review The Toro Power Max HD 826 OXE Model 38805 is a great choice if you have a smaller area to clear but want or need the best, heavy-duty snow blower available. In reality there are very few small heavy-duty small snow blowers on the market. The...




movingsnow.com





I was made aware of the differences when @tdipaul posted his purchase of a 38805, a Power Max HD 826OXE.









NOS 38805, the last of the line


After selling a 1978 Ariens tractor/plow and a 1979 38040 Predatoro I deemed it was time for a brand new machine. The local OPE dealer had one previous generation (2018) PM-HD left and was offering a decent discount on it due to its "leftover" status. Which is fine by me because I love this...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply!

I will read through the materials you’ve provided but you’ve done a good job convincing me already haha.

I guess I’ll keep saving my pennies. The machine I want (the 1428 OHXE) is $4000 CAD!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You could buy that and stick this puppy on there. Just tossing it out there. Briggs Professional Series Snow Engine 16.5 TP Recoil Start 3/4" x 2-33/64" #25D137-0116 *


----------



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah that’s kind of what I had in mind - Princess Auto has a similar engine that’s readily available in Canada. I’m just coming around to the idea that there’s more to a blower setup than power. Impeller and auger size, impeller speed, etc

Def a hotrod repower is an option but I’m not sure I have the time to commit to a project like that ATM much as I would like to do it haha


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

It is very similar to the current powermax.
The only major difference is LXE means L head engine. Current version is OXE means Overhead valve engine. New models also features metal chute. Otherwise the rest is the same
HD models are beefier version of the powermax but the overall design is the same. I think you can have the same performance as they share the same gearbox IIRC


----------



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmmm maybe I could compare parts like impeller/pulleys/gearbox/etc and see if I can spot the differences that way


----------

